# Starting / buying a business



## kevinca33 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can any one please give me some advise on buying an excisting business or starting a new one? is there a minimum investment required? is it possible to lease a location and start up with around US$40,000. using that as fit out and stock etc?? i dont seem to be able to find any info here about that.And are the same rules applied in Saba and KK ? Any advice or comments would be helpfull and i thank you in advance. Cheers The Farmer


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Malaysia's Immigration program e.g., MM2H: requires minimum US160K liquid assets and US3.2K p/m offshore income-can withdraw funds for permitted expenses eg real estate yet maintain US50K in account from second year onwards. 

Your US40K is sufficient to purchase a company, lease location etc depending on vicinity to the capital and access to infrastructure for 6m however, 1. you must satisfy the Immigration program requirements 2. the company leasing you house and office might require advance rental deposits, 6 months to year agreements. 3. Many places have limited or no public transportation facilities--a car is needed. Q: Can you support yourself without holding work visa? If you are considering KK, Sabah, you have to add costs of living in East Malaysia is higher than West and even many locals acknowledge that KK has the highest cost of living in the whole country.


----------

